# Newbie



## farflung (10 mo ago)

Hello all, I am a new TT owner, and beginning to regret it so perhaps you can alleviate that.
The car is an Audi TT 1.8 2003, but visually looks like a 2013 model. Garaged for most of its life . 106k miles
A dashboard warning light came of soon after I purchased the car, and a local non franchised workshop carried out an engine control unit scan with the following results:
Fault code
17522 Lambda sensor 2 bank 1, internal resistance too high(Intermittent)
17863 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 1, implausible signal
16804 Catalyst efficiency below threshold, (permanent).
17963 Charge pressure. Maximum limit exceeded, (permanent)
17705 Pressure drop between turbocharger and throttle valve (permanent)
The engineer reports: Carry out pressure test to confirm tightness of charge air hoses & intercoolers, check resistance of heater element of oxygen sensor 2 (found 15 ohms). Clean underfloor harness conector, check operation of Oxygen sensors. Erased fault codes to establish current fault. Unable to verify output of exhaust gas temperature sensor.
Replacement sensor not available from Audi Part No. 06A919529-D or superseded G. 
I have to decide whether it is feasible to repair .
Please advise.
01766-781369


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Requires the faults clearing as they could be old faults & rescanning to see what the current faults are.
What was the dash warning light?
Hoggy,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## farflung (10 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Requires the faults clearing as they could be old faults & rescanning to see what the current faults are.
> What was the dash warning light?
> Hoggy,


Thank you for reply. It was a yellow engine warning light. The engineer who tested cleared the warning light and told me to drive the car until the warning light reappeared. Take it to him and he would scan again. That appears to be what you are saying?
farflung


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

farflung said:


> Thank you for reply. It was a yellow engine warning light. The engineer who tested cleared the warning light and told me to drive the car until the warning light reappeared. Take it to him and he would scan again. That appears to be what you are saying?
> farflung



Hoggy.


----------



## farflung (10 mo ago)

Warning light has stayed off for past couple of weeks. Thankyou for advice. I am now looking for a standard airbox together with appropriate hoses. I have tried posting this request, but warned that I am not authorised to post request.
Audi TT 2003 1.8 225 quattro,


----------

